# Just Arrived In Cape Town!



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

What a stunning place. Anyway cpt vapers. I need some 100 percent vg. Anyway keen to help. Haven't vaped all day 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

Besides the modern cars, that last pic looks like it belongs in the 70's.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Wca (23/5/14)

Welcome to Cape Town!! Hope you guys have a amazing time!! It's a great city!!! Wish I could meet you guys at the vape meet!! Next time!


----------



## Die Kriek (23/5/14)

Where in CT is that? looks close to where I was in January. Anyway, stunning city, enjoy it! Very jealous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

Blouberg :=) 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

Hi Gizmo, i'm in Table View and it looks like you're staying in the beachfront area. I have some 100% VG juice from my Skyeblue Vaping DIY kit to spot you


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

Hi Liz. Thanks for the offer. I needs my nicotine tho. Looks CVS can help me out.  thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

i got that too hahaha  but all good, sure CDS will sort you out. Let me know if you haven't come right, i should be back in the beachfront round 5


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i got that too hahaha  but all good, sure CDS will sort you out. Let me know if you haven't come right, i should be back in the beachfront round 5



Awesome thanks so much


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i got that too hahaha  but all good, sure CDS will sort you out. Let me know if you haven't come right, i should be back in the beachfront round 5



Awesome thanks so much


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (23/5/14)

welcome guys!!!

what a beautiful day in CPT it turned out to be!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Welcome to the Mother City. Be prepared for some rain tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Welcome to the Mother City. Be prepared for some rain tomorrow.



Correction......be prepared for poor visibility......there will be clouds....lots of them

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (23/5/14)

So @Gizmo, how many times have you had to hear about 'the mountain'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/5/14)

it's not the mountain, it's the "mooontain" hehehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## andro (23/5/14)

Welcome guys . You are actually really close to where i live .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan (23/5/14)

Welcome @Rob Fisher , @Silver , @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff . Hope you guys are having a jol already!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (24/5/14)

Some kite fun on the beach 





Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Bleh, I'm going green! I WANT TO PLAY TOO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/5/14)

Was awesome to meet all of you today  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

